# Snowboard bag



## mtthwptrs (Nov 16, 2016)

What kind of board bags are you guys using? I'm in between the burton wheelie gig and the dakine low roller. I'd appreciate any input.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## SteepNDeep (Sep 21, 2016)

I have the wheelie gig. It's definitely worth the money. It's survived every flight I've been on plus it holds all of my gear.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

I know a bunch of us on here use the Dakine Low Roller. It is a great setup for at least a couple boards and gear.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

I've a Dakine low roller. It has separated boot compartment which I appreciate. Very good quality for the price. Has done several flights and shows no wear n tear yet.

IIRC, the Burton has no separate boot compartments. One can probably stuff more things into this one as with the boot bags one looses some degrees of freedom, but I like to keep wet funky boots separated from the main compartment with clothing.


----------



## DaftDeft (Mar 7, 2016)

One of the things to watch out for with the the larger bags is the weight limit when flying.

Most airlines want each bag to be under 50 lbs and with the multi-board setups you can easily stuff like 75 lbs worth of stuff into it.

I have the Flow Board Tram, which is a cheaper version of the Burton Wheelie Locker. I can get one snowboard, one pair adult skis and one pair child skis along with all our snow clothes (pants, jackets, thermals, gloves) and it weighs in at 49 lbs. There is still a ton of space for more stuff but we couldn't get it on the plane without overweight charges.


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

I have the wheelie gig and a smaller Da Kine bag for shorter 2-3 day car trips. Both are in the 165 range. I say range, because I can't quite remember what the Da kine is. But it holds my 162's just fine.

The wheelie bag is huge, rolls well and it can fit so much stuff. I usually put 2-3 boards, 2 bindings (off of boards), 1 pair of boots, 1 helmet, 2 pairs of gloves/ goggles/ jackets/ pants and some easily packable stuff like socks, thermals. I'm sure I am forgetting some things. Basically, anything you need snowboarding, it can hold it. Although, like DaftDeft said, the only problem you run into is the weight issue and you can't really get around that with any bag that provides protection like the wheelie gig and low roller do. My one complaint about it is that sometimes the zipper gets caught on the fabric sewn in with the zipper (not sure what to call it). Other than that, its been a great bag.

Now the only reason why I bring up the Da Kine bag, is because it has the 2 boot compartments. I use them, but they are actually kind of a pain when it comes to packing. This bag has the compartments on the flap. So you have to either pack first, close the flap, then wriggle the boots in or pack boots, and save pace under the boots hoping nothing is underneath so that you can zip it. You will get the hang of it and they do serve a great purpose. But, that same purpose could be solved by a trash bag, which what I do with the wheelie gig. 

All in all, I would get which ever one is cheaper. Also, amazon sells waterproof square and rectangular bags that you could by for your boots if you want.


----------



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

I use the burton locker bag, it is huge, but also heavy. The best part about it is that you can separate it into two bags. So if it is overweight you can check in as two bags instead of one. Or roll up the top part and take it on the plane with you.


----------



## BillKingOC (Jul 23, 2016)

I have the Dakine as well. Perfect for air travel, but easy to get it up to 65-70 lbs like the previous poster mentioned. That's an extra $100. (Hint: The Orange County skycap let me slide. But on the way back from Park City, the Russian deer-in-the-headlights guy wouldn't budge).
It has several pouches to put your things which is great if you're OCD, but unnecessary if you don't mind placing all your stuff anywhere.

When I drive to Mammoth, it's really more than I need, and I'd go with an easier to carry Burton bag that has shoulder straps (that bag worked great in the airport but didn't weather the luggage handlers. This managed to all my gear, too. Having said that, when I stay at friend's condo in the village, there is quite a long hallway walk, so I prefer the roller wheels.


----------



## griffin1324 (Mar 10, 2016)

I use a High Sierra wheeled ski/snowboard combo bag. It was like $150 on Amazon and has held up well through 5 flights. It's padded and can easily hold two boards with bindings, and gear. There are straps inside to hold everything secure too. A padded dividing flap(?) to separate the top and bottom. The top part unzips to expand to allow for longer boards/skis.

The only thing I don't like about it is that there are no support beams or bars in it. When it's being pulled, it sags a little bit after the boards stop, but it's definitely manageable. I started to put my board towards the top and my boots or helmet on the bottom and this has helped a little. 

I've packed mine full to about 74 lbs before, so the straps can take weight.


----------



## MJP (Jan 7, 2013)

Had a burton locker bag and it's beat to shit after 4 trips. Both zipper grips snapped off the first day and then the strap that goes around, buckle broke on second trip. Over Burton's bag and picked up a Dakine low roller. Quality seems better, but have yet to use it.


----------



## griffin1324 (Mar 10, 2016)

MJP said:


> Had a burton locker bag and it's beat to shit after 4 trips. Both zipper grips snapped off the first day and then the strap that goes around, buckle broke on second trip. Over Burton's bag and picked up a Dakine low roller. Quality seems better, but have yet to use it.


I've had two Burton bags that also went to shit after a few trips


----------



## mtthwptrs (Nov 16, 2016)

I'm flying to Denver from Texas on the 20th. It's my first time flying with my board. Do I pack all my gear in the bag? I've heard bad stories about lost luggage. Trying to decide if I care about wheels on my bag


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BillKingOC (Jul 23, 2016)

It's up to you to take the risk. I do because I figure it's hard to lose a snowboard bag. I've even packed all of my clothes, shaving kit, etc.
Just remember that anything over 50 lbs. is an extra $100. 

Re: Wheels, if you are going to stuff it, then definitely get wheels. If you plan on just carrying your board and some items, you can get by with the backpack version of a bag.
The last thing you want to do is carry the bag in one hand while trying to balance the weight out in the other. Won't happen.

Have fun!


----------



## mtthwptrs (Nov 16, 2016)

Has anyone had any experience with the Rome roadie bag? That one caught my eye. That and the dakine low roller


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## griffin1324 (Mar 10, 2016)

mtthwptrs said:


> I'm flying to Denver from Texas on the 20th. It's my first time flying with my board. Do I pack all my gear in the bag? I've heard bad stories about lost luggage. Trying to decide if I care about wheels on my bag
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I pack my back to about 48 lbs (it's extra if you're over 50 lbs) and take a carry on. I usually put two days of clothes in my carry on and a pair of clothes I can wear snowboarding, in case my gear gets lost, I can at least rent and enjoy myself.

I pack my snowboarding back w/ my stuff, because I feel like it's harder to lose a long bag.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

Dakine Low Roller. Great bag. Holds my two boards, boots, bindings and outerwear.


----------



## amdopt (Jan 10, 2017)

I use a Burton wheelie gig. No complaints. I have flown with it 5 times over the past 2 years. Other than a little dirt, not a thing wrong with it. Plenty of room for my board and all of my gear.


----------



## mtthwptrs (Nov 16, 2016)

Anybody ever have their bag lost or delayed?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SnowMoose (Mar 13, 2013)

mtthwptrs said:


> Anybody ever have their bag lost or delayed?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Recently on a flight to Austria via L.A. Sweden and Norway (stopovers) the airline basically left my better half's massive ski bag behind in L.A.

Was no biggie, in a day or two they delivered it to our Hotel in Austria and it saved her dragging it through Stockholm and Oslo airports and she got it before the skiing started. In the end she quite enjoyed the fact they left it behind as it was a lot easier getting around.


----------



## htfu (Mar 18, 2015)

tsa board bag was my first, but i've got a douchebag on order. the first one has been ok apart from it being a bit awkward to manoeuvre at times and if it is full will take two hands to pull along and it has taken a fair beating. the douchebag is length adjustable, has padded sides, a shoulder strap for pulling it along and packs away to a fraction of its size when not in use. durability will be the most important thing for me as things tend to disintegrate in my tender care ...

i've had my snowboard bag lost before (flight to geneva around christmas 2015), turns out the airport luggage people were so busy they left a lot of the bags from the plane i was on on the tarmac. luckily got to speak to one of the people in the back and they helped me out, managed to pick it up the next day from the airport. on the flight in to tokyo last year one of the people in our group had their luggage delayed ... the luggage people arranged for it to be delivered to the resort on hokkaido (northern island) the next day.


----------



## SnowMoose (Mar 13, 2013)

The douchebag!

https://douchebags.com/ski-snowboard-bag-the-douchebag

Light, wheels, adjustable length, clip on backpacks...awesome!

(not affiliated or employed by db etc etc)



damn, tis like I'm like the poster above!


----------



## neliconcept (Jan 17, 2016)

I have the Thule Roundtrip double roller which is pretty padded and pretty thick. you can probably fit three boards in there but it would be hard. It doesn't have a boot compartment but it does have boot baggies that you can put each boot in to keep them from messing up any clothing in the bag.


----------



## mtthwptrs (Nov 16, 2016)

Do you guys lock the zippers when flying?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Don't bother with Locks. Just use small tie wraps and cut them off when you get there. No key, no combination. They work brilliantly.


----------



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

Doesn't TSA open all luggage? I almost always have a "we opened your bag" notice inside my bag on arrival.


----------



## mtthwptrs (Nov 16, 2016)

Ya that's what I do with my normal checked luggage but I don't ever carry anything of value. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eelpout (Mar 1, 2009)

DaftDeft said:


> I have the Flow Board Tram... There is still a ton of space for more stuff but we couldn't get it on the plane without overweight charges.


(old thread, don't care)

do you still like the Tram after a few years? I see Nidecker puts their name on it now, like most stuff they acquired from Flow and Yes also has a version of it too called the "Yes Snow Roller"


----------



## eelpout (Mar 1, 2009)

djsaad1 said:


> Doesn't TSA open all luggage? I almost always have a "we opened your bag" notice inside my bag on arrival.


They open mine all the time. Since it's an old Bakoda Travel Closet, they must hate it because it has like 8 pockets to go through.


----------

